# Potential Horse im buying *update*



## AceIsHigh (Oct 29, 2012)

It looks like it maybe kinda clubby but it could come right down with proper ferrier care, he really cute


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Left front looks like a club foot.. but it also looks like it could be salvaged with regular farrier work. He may need to be shod on the front to help the foot stay correct. 

He has nice bone although he is a little leggy. I think his looking extra long legged will probably improve with more feed and work to fill out his body. His top line looks good though his back is a bit long and weakish in the coupling area. He has nice withers. Again.. the weakish looking coupling would probably improve with groceries and as you build up his hind quarters. He may be a little sickle hocked, but it is hard to tell from these photos. 

I would spend the money to have a farrier look at him and give an opinion on his feet, especially the left front foot so you know what you are getting into, You will probably have to pay the farrier the same amount as if he was going to trim the horse.. but it is money well spent to know exactly what needs to be done and how long it will take and what the continued costs will be to keep that left front from clubbing over the the tendons contracting. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

He has some TB in him somewhere and way back I think arab. Regardless of that, the current owners seemt o have got his body in good condition. Well done to them! However, his hooves don't look so good. I would suggest exactly what Elana has said. Get a farrier to look him over. A regular trim of hooves every 6-8 weeks by a qualified farrier will sort out superficial problems and in a couple of months his feet will be better. Don't try and sort out problem hooves yourself unless you know exactly what you are doing. You may need a bit of patience if you take him on to sort out his hooves i.e. rest and no riding for a few weeks or even months but he could be worth it.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I agree with the clubfoot. He looks like a paint to me. you can sort of see pattern marking in the grey, which i would suspect his breed was TBXQH. His head in particular resembles a QH stud that my aunt owned as well as the filly i got out of him.
Very neat coloring, but probably a case of backyard breeding, as his conformation is not very good.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, looks like a club foot & I'm wondering if he has some draft in him?


----------



## LizNicole520 (Jul 31, 2012)

I agree with the Tobiano pattern lingering under that grey coat. If you get him and bath him you'll see those spot jump out at you! I had a gelding who had a club foot that was corrected with shoeing. He was awesome and now is a down town Seattle Police horse!


----------



## Nmgirl (Oct 4, 2012)

Well we went out today and got his feet trimmed! I also had a vet go out and check him out. She said hes in 100% health! and the farrier fixed his hooves AWESOME! as soon as he trimmed his clubbed foot it bent back to normal!! so i know who my permanent farrier is now lol. I also got the mats in his mane out with a good brushing and we finally figured out his age. he is only 3!!! had 2 baby teeth still!!! wow My boyfriend got on him today and he hasnt been ridden in 2 months and he did great! Well here are some pictures of him today hope you enjoy.

after the farrier was done lol









others after farrier work and a good needed brushing


----------



## LizNicole520 (Jul 31, 2012)

He looks sweet.  Healthy and all fixed up! So I am guessing you decided to get him? A good farrier can work wonders and is worth their weight in gold. Feet and Legs have so much much value! By the way .. what is his name?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

AWESOME. I like this horse. 

Keep us updated on his training progress.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm curious about that age thing...your horse is already loosing his teeth at 3?
Sassy is 5, almost 6 and still has her baby teeth, and Rebel was 6 when he lost his last one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Go easy on supplemental feeding, all the hay he can eat. Once grain is added to the diet there is often a lot of friskiness that comes out. Good grass hay with a flake of alfalfa is a good mix.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

MangoRoX87 said:


> I'm curious about that age thing...your horse is already loosing his teeth at 3?
> Sassy is 5, almost 6 and still has her baby teeth, and Rebel was 6 when he lost his last one.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It is normal for a horse to loose it's baby teeth between the ages of 2 and 3.

If your horse is 5 almost 6 it is unlikely that she has any baby teeth.

Super Nova


----------



## Nmgirl (Oct 4, 2012)

THANK YOU  hehe His name is Cloud  just like a rain cloud. We will be going out to ride lady today then drive up to cloud and ride him for awhile we will see how he does. my fiance rode him yesterday but doesnt have much expieriance but today is my chance to see what this guy can do


----------



## huntergrl (Nov 26, 2007)

God Bless! I'll bet he absolutely appreciated and LOVED it


----------



## Nmgirl (Oct 4, 2012)

Well he did real great riding sept he gets spooked real easy! we took my fiances nephew out and it was his first time riding a horse. he did great until i noticed he was getting a little irritated so i got my nephew off and my fiance jumped up on him rode him for awhile and then all of a sudden the dog ran in front of cloud and he reared up and threw my hubby off lol hes fine though. we put him up after that. We will be moving him hopefully on tuesday to the stables i keep lady at and start his training over there heres a few pictures from today


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

He is looking really good. He looks pretty tall in the pictures too, do you happen to know his height? I also see a hint of Tobiano colouring through the grey and his dappling is interesting. Keep posting pictures and let us know how he's doing!


----------

